

Logo Interpreter - getdavidhiggins
http://www.calormen.com/jslogo/

======
julienchastang
Nice. This seems like a great tool to teach kids how to program and explore
"Turtle Geometry"[1] and L-Systems[2].

[1] [http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/turtle-
geometry](http://mitpress.mit.edu/books/turtle-geometry)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system)

~~~
tzamora
In my country Costa Rica Logo was taught in primary schools and It was a lot
of fun. It was indeed the first time I coded something when I was eight.

~~~
albemuth
Tico here (I thought it was only me), I almost teared up when I saw it

~~~
wzsddtc
China here, also dated back 15 years.

------
cproctor
I remember playing with Logo 18 years ago too. My 7th grade students just had
their second day of Python, after working with Scratch during 6th grade.
Turtle is part of the Python standard library--makes for an easy transition.
If you're interested in educational technology and haven't read Papert's
Mindstorms, it's inspiring.

------
spike021
This is pretty cool. I might actually get back into it for fun sometime.

Logo is one of the main reasons I found an interest in programming as a kid.
Probably wouldn't be on the same path if I hadn't worked with it ~9 years ago.

------
dperfect
Wow - I had completely forgotten about Logo. I just now realize that Logo was
the first programming language I was ever exposed to, back in elementary
(primary) school. If I remember right, we were using an Apple IIGS. Good
times!

~~~
bwldrbst
Same - in fact, it was the very first exposure to computers I had (a Microbee)
and I was hooked. I've recently been hacking away at a logo interpreter based
on the manual for Apple Logo II.

------
hds
I've wanted to see a JS version of Logo for ages. Well done to the programmer
who finally got around to doing it!

Now it just needs to be forked and adapted to match NetLogo[1] and I can run
all those social sciences simulations without Java!

[1]
[https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/](https://ccl.northwestern.edu/netlogo/)

------
RodgerTheGreat
Neat! Logo is a wonderful, flexible language. I've written a few Logo
interpreters myself. My most recent is packaged as a Java library and working
it's way both into classroom tools and a puzzle/adventure game I'm developing
around it:
[https://github.com/JohnEarnest/MLogo](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/MLogo)

------
seanmcdirmid
I wish I could get a hold of Chris Hancock's Flogo and Flogo 2 languages (done
at MIT with Logo creator Seymour Papert). But alas, I can just read about them
in his thesis.

------
vortexman
[http://www.logointerpreter.com](http://www.logointerpreter.com)

